# Can someone explain my vet bill to me?



## PoundPuppy (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a horrid ordeal last time I went to the vet, I felt I was way over charged and had procedures done with out my permission or fully understanding the cost. I have found a new vet but since my dog is up to date haven't actually been yet. I have to board her this weekend and I want to make sure she has the shots she needs in writing but this vet bill is making me screwy!

This is what it says:

Top area is her name, weight etc.

Then is says:

Detailed Visit Information- Date 6/25/09

Exam- 51.00
DA2P-Pv-4L- 1 year- 28.75
Rabies 3 years-26.00
Ova/Par-G 405/85862 1 year- 53.00
Heartworm AG k9-t615-40.45
Biohazard Waste Mgmt-4.99

At the bottom it says:

Preventive Care Status for Bella

Procedure Due Date Status
Rabies 6.21.12 current
Bordetella 6.24.09 *OVERDUE*
Lepto 6.24.10 current
Parvo 6.21.12 current
Heartworm 5.26.09 *OVERDUE*
Distemper 6.24.10 current

and then there's some other stuff like teeth cleaning listed

I first assumed that this "Preventive care status" was as of after her visit since it says she isn't due for Rabies until 2012 (would make sense b/c she got a rabies shot on the day of the visit) however, why is she over due for a Bordetella vaccine? Is the "Preventive care status" actually from BEFORE the visit meaning they gave her a rabies when she didn't actually need it until 2012?

I'm so confused and they obviously aren't open this late


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok... The Preventive Care Status is for AFTER your last visit.

DA2P shot does NOT include the Bordetella shot. Bordetella is for Kennel Cough. It's a whole different shot. Not even necessary unless you plan on boarding your dog or doing classes with her. But she has not had it yet, so therefore it is "Overdue" My vet actually gives you a discount if you do all 3 shots (Rabies, Bordetella, and DA2P) together. I hate doing it, but it cost about 30% less this way.

I'm not sure if the Heartworm means a heartworm test or Buying Heartworm pill. I'm guessing the heartworm monthly pills since they did a Heartworm AG her last visit.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

The bordetella vax was due on 6/24/09 so that makes you a month overdue. Why they didn't do the vax while you were ther you would have to ask them.

The first list is what they did that day, the 3 years rabies, a DAPP (distemper, adenovirus, parainfluenza, and parvovirus), a fecal test, and a heartworm antigen test.

The preventative status is where she currently stands on all vaccines, those done that day and those done previously. So she's overdue for the bordetella and needs heartworm medication. Most likely they are waiting for the results of the heartworm antigen test before giving the medication. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

All of the charges look fairly reasonable to me except for the ova/parasites. That one looks a bit pricey for what the cost is in my area. If you took the dog in and told them to bring her up to date on everything...that's what they did, and they even left out the things that you really don't need (except in special cases) like the bordatella. I'm assuming that they are waiting for results of the heartworm test before they will give you the heartworm meds. In your area I'm guessing that heartworm meds should be started in the Spring. Anytime the dog has been off meds the test must be done first to rule out that the dog already has heartworm. Sometimes it's acutally cheaper to keep then on the heartworm meds year 'round vs a couple of months off and then having to pay for the test.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems pretty usual. At my mom's vet, anything you don't do every year is considered "overdue". For example, her cat had her teeth cleaned early last year. She doesn't need her teeth cleaned this year. But the way their system is set up, it still shows as "overdue" on her records. That's probably the way their system is set up, too. So that would explain the Bordetella. I don't give my dogs that vaccine every year, only when I'm boarding them at a place that requires it.

Pardon my ignorance, but what is Ova/Par-G 405/85862?


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is Ova/Par-G 405/85862?


That's a fecal test to check for worms.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, LOL. At my vet, it's just listed as "fecal float". That does seem like a high price for it, but some areas are more expensive than others.


----------



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like a lot of money for vaccines. I paid $25 during the vaccine clinic hours and that price included Rabies, Bordetella, CPV, CCV, and DA2P.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

paux said:


> Wow, that sounds like a lot of money for vaccines. I paid $25 during the vaccine clinic hours and that price included Rabies, Bordetella, CPV, CCV, and DA2P.


That's what I was thinking. lol My Lab just had his rabies shot...it was 10 bucks for a 3 year, $14 for a heartworm test. $30 for the office call...lol

It really goes to show that vet prices can vary greatly depending on the area.


----------

